# Most gentle laundry detergent? (that you can buy in a supermarket)



## Indoobidubly (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm thinking Tide Free & Clear, All F&C, Purex F&C, Arm & Hammer Sensitive, etc.

I don't have any health food stores near me, and I'd rather not order online to get laundry detergent.

I have itchy sensitive skin that's prone to breakouts.

Thanks!


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

All Tide products seem to have ingredients that cause problems for sensitive skin, even free and clear, in my experience.

Maybe Dreft? since it's marketed for babies. Also, it sems like more supermarkets are carrying Seventh Generation laundry detergent now. My ds has eczema, and Seventh Generation causes no problems for him.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

You might try Sun Free & Clear. It's environmentally friendly-er and has absolutely no scents or added irritants. I tried it when we were out of Charlies, and was happy. My Albertson's sells the liquid version for $3 something a bottle.

Otherwise I'd also say Seventh Generation, especially if you can find the free and clear version. I think I saw it at Target (besides the fragranced ones).


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

All F&C works well for us and I have the most sensitive skin in my family. Purex is also okay.

I am not a fan of any Tide products as they irritate my skin. One Arm & Hammer liquid detergent said it was for sensitive skin, but it irritated my nose and face just when I was doing laundry.

I am using Seventh Generation F&C now and it is good, too.


----------



## corrie43 (Mar 9, 2003)

If you do decide to order online amazon has country save detergent with free shipping. I like it better than tide free and clear and it makes my clothes very soft. All eco friendly too... It is about the same price as tide if you have a front loader.


----------



## rebeccalynn (Jul 21, 2006)

I also have very sensitive skin and would stay away from any Tide products, I break out even with the Tide F&C. We personally use All F&C and it is good for us. I also suggest not using the full amount of detergent suggested and using the liquid. I think that sometimes using the recommended amount of detergent is too much and it does not completely wash out and the residue can be irritating also the powder detergent sometimes does not completely dissolve.

PS - I would stay away from Dreft also b/c it actually has perfumes and some other stuff in it, both of my dds broke out from it.


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

Have you tried just using a scoop of baking soda in your washing machine?

They say to "add" it, but imo, it works great all by itself. I like Method for stains


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I have sensitive skin and the only mainstream grocery store detergent I can use is Purex. (otherwise we use biokleen)


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I agree with the PP's - stay away from Tide!!!

Do you have a Krogers/King Soopers near you? I can't remember the name of the brand but they have one that is a white bottle with a little picture of the earth on it. I used it once when I was out of town and it worked fine.


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 
I agree with the PP's - stay away from Tide!!! Do you have a Krogers/King Soopers near you? I can't remember the name of the brand but they have one that is a white bottle with a little picture of the earth on it. I used it once when I was out of town and it worked fine.

Planet. It works well for me, too. I have insanely sensitive skin. Genaurdi's/Safeway stores also carry Planet.


----------



## MangoMommy (Oct 20, 2008)

My Target has 7th Gen detergent (the smaller bottles, 32 loads) for 50% off and if you go to 7th Gen website and sign up for coupons, you can print a $1 off one. I got a few F&C bottles for baby and a lavender one for me!

I also use 1/2 of what they say.


----------

